# doüble bass horn armchair - DH BASSEL



## hm-moreart (Mar 5, 2009)

Hello Members,
i construct a double Bass horn as an armchair,
for the Mivoc driver WAL416, 4 driver parallel = 4 Ohm
Aktiv 33-120Hz.
Made for the new DH SAT, or FLUTE, SCHALMEI.

any opinion?


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

That is a very interesting and unique design. What is the reason for the two different horns in the design?


----------



## hm-moreart (Mar 5, 2009)

Hello,

with a double horn like my construction, you delete the bass resonanz Impedanz, linear membran movement (for such
construction!), NO normal rise of the SPL at ~150 Hz, down 33 Hz, small Box,

for example i compaired the TUBA with Kornett half the size and clearer "faster" bass,
measurements and single simulations : http://www.hm-moreart.de/104.htm

you will get a armchair which you can modified for you body largeness,
you get a multi direction radiation left right front, and the experience of the bass is different 
because the room reflexion chance to direct LS in front of the listener,
i check it out.

The old BASSEL is much more complicated, sound only in front, no double horn.
http://www.hm-moreart.de/14.htm

look my double horns:
Saxophon
Trombone
Posaune
Mini-Posaune
Kornett
SUB Fanfare
RDH20
Kangling
Sideboard SUB
DH Satellit


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks Horst, So they give a smoother response than a single horn, interesting.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

How do you deal with the delays since the bass horn would be at the MLP, and the mids and highs are in front of you?


----------



## hm-moreart (Mar 5, 2009)

Hello,
delay in music can be 100 ms, Haas effect more in bass,
our ear is in bass not so sensible, if not you going deaf by a thunder,
ear brain needs 4 waves to get the tone, 40 Hz is 8,5 m long x 4 is 34 m ~ 100 msec time needed,
and your listening room (made no PA for a woodstock) is ~18-40 sqm look the dimension
of the room to the wave length, below ~300 Hz the room is dominat caused by alot of reflexions,
the room works in low frequencies as a whole.

the DH Bassel has a delay to the siting ears:
1 driver direct ~4 ms
2 short horn ~8 ms
3 long horn ~12 ms
and you get a late first wall reflexion compaired to speaker in front.

so below ~ 100 Hz there is no time deal necessary.


----------



## hm-moreart (Mar 5, 2009)

here the single simulations


----------



## hm-moreart (Mar 5, 2009)

Hello,
a step forward, my Bass Armchair double horn is made, two side panels with 4x 4" 16 Ohm bass, WAL416
here the inside view, hope next week listening test, sitting test later the pads must be finished.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

That is a nice piece of folding and it looks very solid. 
:T


----------



## hm-moreart (Mar 5, 2009)

Hello,
first sitting and listening test, i am satisfied and the sats working very good with the DH BASSEL together. the measurement abit strange but listening test very good.


----------



## hm-moreart (Mar 5, 2009)

http://www.hm-moreart.de/142.htm
the imp he will not show, sorry


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

What a cool project. These would be great as a whole row in the theatre.


----------



## hm-moreart (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks, because left right radiation, not in a row or between table,
best solution also as an seat42, with inner wide 110-120 cm, the two sit spars in ~50 mm Buche,
for rooms up to 40 sqm, one point is lowest membran movement an the speaker has an Rms of 0,4,
excellent resolution at low level. i want construct an easy rectangle version an wall horn behind the TV, 
1 piece for two driver ~115x50x13 cm.


----------

